# Guilty Pleasure use for Aioli



## Laury (Jun 28, 2009)

I made a batch of aioli (olive oil, egg, garlic, lemon juice, salt)  and stirred a teaspoon of it into a plate of spaghetti and meatballs.  OMG!  What a fabulous flavor and creaminess it added.  I was in heaven. Try it - you'll love it.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice idea Laury,
thanks for sharing..Will give it a try.
kadesma


----------

